# Ist Jakarta heute noch relavant?



## Schuriko (16. Jul 2020)

Ist Jakarta heute noch relavant?


----------



## LimDul (16. Jul 2020)

Ja.


----------



## Schuriko (16. Jul 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ja.


Könntest du es auch Begründen, bitte? Und ich rede jetzt nicht von Alt-Systemen. Diesbezüglich ist es mir schon klar, dass man sich mit J2EE / Jakarta auseinandersetzen sollte.


----------



## mrBrown (16. Jul 2020)

Naja, es wird von fast jedem irgendwie benutzt, nahezu jedes größere Projekt nutzt irgendeine der APIs.


----------



## Schuriko (16. Jul 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Naja, es wird von fast jedem irgendwie benutzt, nahezu jedes größere Projekt nutzt irgendeine der APIs.


Natürlich, aber was macht Jakarta besonders, was man mit Java / Spring nicht realisieren könnte? Oder fragen wir anders, wenn ihr die Entscheidung hättet, JavaSE / Spring oder Jakarta wonach richtet ihr eure Entscheidung?


----------



## mrBrown (16. Jul 2020)

Du scheinst Jakarta gleichzusetzen mit „EAR-Deployments in Application-Servern“?


----------



## thecain (16. Jul 2020)

Waw macht Spring besonders was man nur mit Java/Jakarta nicht realisieren könnte?

Sind halt 2 Frameworks mit ähnlichen Features.


----------



## Schuriko (16. Jul 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Du scheinst Jakarta gleichzusetzen mit „EAR-Deployments in Application-Servern“?


Ja richtig, gibts dafür denn noch eine andere Definition?


----------



## Schuriko (16. Jul 2020)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Waw macht Spring besonders was man nur mit Java/Jakarta nicht realisieren könnte?


Was ist WAW?



thecain hat gesagt.:


> Sind halt 2 Frameworks mit ähnlichen Features.


Genauso sehe ich es nach etwas Einarbeitung auch, deshalb deshalb stellt sich mir gerad die Frage TE.
Zumal was ich so gelesen habe, hat Jakarta eher von Spring gelernt, als das Spring von Jakarta gelernt hat.


----------



## mrBrown (16. Jul 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> Ja richtig, gibts dafür denn noch eine andere Definition?


Jakarta EE ist auch eine Sammlung von verschiedensten Spezifikationen.
ZB Jaxb, Servlet, JPA, JTA, Bean Validation – in kaum einem Spring-Projekt kommst du gänzlich ohne aus


----------



## Schuriko (17. Jul 2020)

Okay, dann lass mich die Frage umformulieren, wann würdet ihr Spring und wann Jakarta in einem Projekt benutzen? (Voraussetzung ihr hättet die freie Wahl)


----------



## tommysenf (17. Jul 2020)

Stell dir das klassische Spring Framework eher als einen Aufsatz auf Jakarta/J2EE vor, statt als Alternative. Jakarta/J2EE war früher teilweise relativ kompliziert und umständlich zu entwickeln. Aus diesem Grund entstand das Spring Framework, welches Sachen vereinfachte und zu einigen Teilen Alternativen bot. Mittlerweile hat sich Jakarta aber stark weiterentwickelt, unter anderem auch dadurch, dass die Spring Entwickler mit an J2EE entwickeln und viele der Ideen und Konzepte aus Spring (z.B. Dependency Injection) dadurch direkt in J2EE eingeflossen sind. Ein Resultat davon ist, dass der Einsatz von Spring dadurch mittlerweile oft obsolet geworden ist.
Um deine Frage zu beantworten: In einem Enterprise Projekt würde ich mittlerweile primär auf Jakarta setzen und versuchen erst einmal ohne den Einsatz von Spring auszukommen.
Zur Relevanz von Jakarta: Zumindest einige API's (z.B.: Servlets, JPA) stellen absolute Basics dar die man als ernsthafter Java Entwickler zu beherrschen hat und um die man nicht herumkommt.

Kurz meine Meinung zur Entwicklung im Enterprise Umfeld:

Kenntnisse in Jakarta/J2EE - Musst Have
Kenntnisse in Spring - Nice to Have


----------



## thecain (17. Jul 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> WAW


Ein Tippfehler, sollte Was heissen...


----------



## LimDul (17. Jul 2020)

Schuriko hat gesagt.:


> Könntest du es auch Begründen, bitte? Und ich rede jetzt nicht von Alt-Systemen. Diesbezüglich ist es mir schon klar, dass man sich mit J2EE / Jakarta auseinandersetzen sollte.


Ich war gestern nur am Handy  Da ist langer Text mir zu aufwendig. 

Der wichtigste Punkt ist meines Erachtens, auch wenn du Alt-Systeme ausklammerst. Wir reden hier von Enterprise Anwendungen. Aktuelles Projekt, wo ich bin: Ausschreibung Beginn war Ende 2018, Projektbeginn 1.1.2020, Laufzeit des Projektes ca. 3 1/2 Jahre - Die Software soll danach aber noch lange (10+) Jahre weiterlaufen. Das sind lange Zyklen, Spring Boot gibt es es seit gerade mal 6 Jahren. Wir führen in dem Projekt eine Spring Boot Anwendung und eine reine Java EE Anwendung ein.

Und die Java EE Anwendung würde ich nicht als Altsystem bezeichnen  Die wird auch in Zukunft noch bei weiteren Kunden eingeführt werden. Den Kunden ist im Endeffekt die Technologie fast egal - wichtig ist, dass die Software die Anforderungen erfüllt. Je nach Branche ist es im Gegenteil sogar, dass sowas modernes wie Spring Boot negativ ist. Bei unserem aktuellen Kunden gilt zum Beispiel: Einen JBoss Application Server hinzustellen, der sauber administriert wird, sich in die Unternehmens-Security, Monitoring etc. eingliedert - Erprobte Prozesse.
Eine Spring Boot Applikation beitreiben? Uhh - das wird gerade aufgebaut.

Deswegen werden auch in Zukunft weriterhin reine Java EE Anwendungen entwickelt, in Projekten eingeführt. Auch wenn ich bei neuer Software - im Gegensatz zu @tommysenf eher auf Spring Boot setzen würde, wirklich neue Software auf der grünen Wiese ist eher der Ausnahme- als der Regelfall. Entweder setzt man auf bestehende Software auf (die, wegen Enterprise Umfeld teilweise älter ist - aber noch kein Altsystem) oder man hat Vorgaben bzw. muss sich in eine Landschaft eingliedern wo die Freiheitsgrade beschränkt sind. Deswegen ist für mich Jakarta immer noch wichtig. Und Relevant definitiv.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jul 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn ich bei neuer Software - im Gegensatz zu @tommysenf eher auf Spring Boot setzen würde


Warum?


----------



## LimDul (19. Jul 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Warum?


Ich finde es angenehmer keinen schwergewichtigen Application Server zu haben sondern einfach eine Anwendung zu starten.

Es fühlt sich alles leichtgewichtiger und schlanker an.


----------



## mihe7 (19. Jul 2020)

LimDul hat gesagt.:


> Ich finde es angenehmer keinen schwergewichtigen Application Server zu haben sondern einfach eine Anwendung zu starten.



In dem Zusammenhang muss ich demnächst mal Quarkus ausprobieren


----------

